# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  xin các cao nhân giúp em về mach3

## thanh0212

Tình hình là em có làm 1 con máy hàn chấm .trục x ,y di chuyển ,đầu hàn là trục z sẽ dùng khí để điều khiển lên xuống.
x ,y di chuyển vị trí em đã dùng mach3 và đã ok , vẫn đề là cái chuc z làm thế nào để trục z lên rồi thì x ,y mới di chuyển ,phòng trường hợp mất hơi z không nhấc lên được . mong các bác chỉ giúp vì em không phải dân chuyên nghiệp

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản là bạn đấu nối và setup thế nào. Làm thế nào để Z lên xuống, trong mach3 thì dùng chức năng gì v.v....

Chứ có 1001 cách để điều khiển mà chỉ nêu yêu cầu thế này thì biết đường nào mà lần.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Tình hình là em có làm 1 con máy hàn chấm .trục x ,y di chuyển ,đầu hàn là trục z sẽ dùng khí để điều khiển lên xuống.
> x ,y di chuyển vị trí em đã dùng mach3 và đã ok , vẫn đề là cái chuc z làm thế nào để trục z lên rồi thì x ,y mới di chuyển ,phòng trường hợp mất hơi z không nhấc lên được . mong các bác chỉ giúp vì em không phải dân chuyên nghiệp


Dùng cảm biến thôi, khi nào cảm biến gắn trên xylanh khí nhận được tín hiệu thì trục x với y mới được phép đi.

----------


## thanh0212

> Cơ bản là bạn đấu nối và setup thế nào. Làm thế nào để Z lên xuống, trong mach3 thì dùng chức năng gì v.v....
> 
> Chứ có 1001 cách để điều khiển mà chỉ nêu yêu cầu thế này thì biết đường nào mà lần.


 em dung bỏad mach3 lpt để đièu khiển trục x,y .trục z là dùng 1 relay trên board . M3 ,M5 để điều khiển trục z lên xuống ( trước đây dùng bàn đạp chân để điều khiển z lên xuống)

----------


## thanh0212

> Dùng cảm biến thôi, khi nào cảm biến gắn trên xylanh khí nhận được tín hiệu thì trục x với y mới được phép đi.


vâng em cũng đang có ý định này nhưng chưa biết đấu nối và cài đặt trong mach3 như thế nào .mong bác chỉ em rõ hơn ạ

----------


## cuongmay

> em dung bỏad mach3 lpt để đièu khiển trục x,y .trục z là dùng 1 relay trên board . M3 ,M5 để điều khiển trục z lên xuống ( trước đây dùng bàn đạp chân để điều khiển z lên xuống)


Đơn giản nhất là thay lệnh m5 bằng m0.xong 1 chu trình thì kích lệnh start cho chạy tiếp.

----------


## CKD

Ok, giả ý thế này.
Mach3 điều khiển XY đến điểm cần.
M3, Z hạ xuống
M5, Z chạy lên.
Xong lại chạy theo XY.

Có nhiều cách, theo như hiện giờ thì có thể làm theo cách này.
1. Thêm một công tắc hành trình ở phía trên trục Z. Khi Z chạy lên hết hành trình thì tác động vào công tắc hành trình này.
2. Config Mach3 và nhận công tắc hành trình trục Z thành 1 input nào đó chưa dùng.
3. Edit macro M5 và thêm những điều kiện sau: Sau khi tắt spindle, kiểm tra và chờ input vừa cài đặt cho đến khi active.
Các lệnh có liên quan như:\
*IsActive*(signal) để kiểm tra tín hiệu signal có active
*While* "điều kiện"
*Wend*
Nếu điều kiện còn đúng thì chờ tiếp  :Big Grin: 
Bạn nghiên cứu thêm trên trang này http://www.machsupport.com/Mach3Wiki...itle=Main_Page

VD:
*While* IsActive(input #1) = False *Then*
*Wend*

----------


## thanh0212

> Ok, giả ý thế này.
> Mach3 điều khiển XY đến điểm cần.
> M3, Z hạ xuống
> M5, Z chạy lên.
> Xong lại chạy theo XY.
> 
> Có nhiều cách, theo như hiện giờ thì có thể làm theo cách này.
> 1. Thêm một công tắc hành trình ở phía trên trục Z. Khi Z chạy lên hết hành trình thì tác động vào công tắc hành trình này.
> 2. Config Mach3 và nhận công tắc hành trình trục Z thành 1 input nào đó chưa dùng.
> ...


dạ em cám ơn bác . em cũng có ý định thêm cảm biến hoặc công tắc hành trinh .nhưng em chưa biết cách tùy chỉnh hoặc thêm macro thế nào .
em mới chỉ nhập môn lắp ráp và đấu nối theo sơ đồ thôi ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

> Tình hình là em có làm 1 con máy hàn chấm .trục x ,y di chuyển ,đầu hàn là trục z sẽ dùng khí để điều khiển lên xuống.
> x ,y di chuyển vị trí em đã dùng mach3 và đã ok , vẫn đề là cái chuc z làm thế nào để trục z lên rồi thì x ,y mới di chuyển ,phòng trường hợp mất hơi z không nhấc lên được . mong các bác chỉ giúp vì em không phải dân chuyên nghiệp


Giống cái này không bác ?




http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...cprovncom-viet

----------

